# E&M Coding and Auditing seminar



## DebbiePottsEngland (Feb 26, 2008)

Does any one know of a really good Evaluation and Management coding and auditing seminar that is available?  Of course I have missed out on the feb/mar seminar.

Thanks in advance
Debbie in Dickson


----------



## member7 (Feb 26, 2008)

Are you in TN? There's an E/M coding seminar coming up this Saturday at Vanderbilt.  Is this the one you missed?  I don't know of any others.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 28, 2008)

You may want to check out www.intelicode.com or www.emuniversity or decision health's website.


----------



## codegirl0422 (Feb 28, 2008)

Intelicode, www.intelicode.com, are offering some webinars on March 5,13, 27 and April 17, 24.

The Art of E&M Auditing: Understanding the Black, the White, and the Gray to Stay Out of the Red

Presented by: Kim Garner Huey
For: Intermediate to Advanced Audit Training 
Dates:
Wednesday, March 5th, 2008 - Subjective Areas of the History & Examination Component 
Thursday, March 13th, 2008 - Subjective Areas of Medical Decision-Making Component - The first 2 combined sessions are good for 3 CEU's 
Thursday, March 27th, 2008 - E&M Modifiers & Time Based Coding - This session is good for 1.5 CEU's 
Thursday, April 17th, 2008 - Specific E&M Coding Scenarios & Documentation - Including Teaching Physician - This session is good for 1.5 CEU's 
Thursday, April 24th, 2008 - Non-Physician Practitioner Auditing - This session is good for 1.5 CEU's 
Times: 1:00 PM - 2:30 PM EDT (Eastern)
Pricing: $75.00 per session for 1.5 CEU's. The March 5th and March 13th sessions are not sold separately.
Handouts provided for each session
Call 800-786-4231 for more information or to register.


----------

